# OLOy RAM Anyone have any experience with it?



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm thinking of picking some up because it is cheap as heck.  I know they are new and cheap to try to get the brand known, but a 16GB DDR4-2400 Kit for $45 is hard to pass up.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm thinking of picking some up because it is cheap as heck.  I know they are new and cheap to try to get the brand known, but a 16GB DDR4-2400 Kit for $45 is hard to pass up.



That's literally "YOLO" spelled backwards...

link?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Buyer beware









						OLOY Trademark of CHUN WELL TECHNOLOGY HOLDING LIMITED - Registration Number 6034438 - Serial Number 88012269 :: Justia Trademarks
					

Memory expansion modules; memory boards; semi-conductor memories; computer memory hardware; RAM (Random Access Memory) card; Secure Digital (SD) memory cards; blank flash memory cards; memory cards; computer graphics boards; high definition graphic chip sets; blank USB flash drives; tablet...




					trademarks.justia.com
				






			CHIPSET TECHNOLOGY HOLDING LIMITED - Google Search


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> link?











						OLOy 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Intel X299 / Z390 / Z370 / Z270 / Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model MD4U082417IFDA - Newegg.com
					

Buy OLOy 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Intel X299 / Z390 / Z370 / Z270 / Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model MD4U082417IFDA with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




That's the kit I'm buying.  I'll give them a try, worst thing that happens is they don't work and I have to send them back to Newegg.  Even if they only run at stock, big deal, it's a 16GB kit for $45.  I'm tempted to rip the heatsinks off and see what chips they use, but chances are they've removed any markings from the chips.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2019)

Do report back!  Yolo!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Do report back!  Yolo!



I will.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2019)

Two things.....
Typically with cheaper RAM like this, they will run at defaults, but tend to use ICs that were not good enough for another company to use and sell.
Secondly, don't bother tearing off anything when you can use this instead (as long as the SPD is programmed)... http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

I had some very affordable Mushkin Redlines and Ridgebacks for example, and at that time they were using ICs that did not pass the binning process from Micron, rebranded the IC to something nobody ever saw before, but they still worked, all be it with a tad less performance.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2019)

Funny... someone asked this at OCF almost 2 weeks back. 









						OLOy brand RAM?
					

I'm seeing a lot of this brand on Newegg and even on Amazon.  I'll admit that I haven't searched the ends of the earth but I cannot find anything about this company or get any idea for performance or quality, etc.  Have you guys looked into this brand at all?




					www.overclockers.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2019)

The RAM came, I built the computer and it booted first try(@2133 or course).  I enabled XMP and it booted @2400.  It seems to work as advertised.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The RAM came, I built the computer and it booted first try(@2133 or course).  I enabled XMP and it booted @2400.  It seems to work as advertised.  I'm happy with it.



Just out of curiosity, have you ran something like AIDA to see if its performance is on par with other similar kits at that speed?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you ran something like AIDA to see if its performance is on par with other similar kits at that speed?



I can this weekend, I haven't had time to do anything but basic setup of the computer.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 9, 2019)

It works at speed. Good deal.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The RAM came, I built the computer and it booted first try(@2133 or course).  I enabled XMP and it booted @2400.  It seems to work as advertised.  I'm happy with it.


Good for you and I'm pleased you got it going on the first shot!
I'm not having any such luck with a 16Gb kit on an MSI B450M Pro-M2 for a customer build. It's not listed in the QVL and my own Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 ver 5.3 isn't taking either. It's listed but only up to v3.1.
I'm trying to get hold of something compatible so that I can update the BIOS as there has been a release for mem compatibility.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm trying to get hold of something compatible


GSKill RAM worked for me with all three of my Ryzen boards.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Good for you and I'm pleased you got it going on the first shot!
> I'm not having any such luck with a 16Gb kit on an MSI B450M Pro-M2 for a customer build. It's not listed in the QVL and my own Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 ver 5.3 isn't taking either. It's listed but only up to v3.1.
> I'm trying to get hold of something compatible so that I can update the BIOS as there has been a release for mem compatibility.
> View attachment 133812



Did you verify that the current BIOS even probably supports the CPU?  Assuming you put a 3rd gen Ryzen in it, the B450 isn't guaranteed to support that CPU right out of the box.

I can say I've bought several OLOy RAM kits now, even risked it with some faster 2666 kits, and they've all booted up first try and ran at advertised speeds without issue.


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the report. I may be looking at some OLOy RAM in the near future for this build I have planned, probably involving a Ryzen 2400g.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 11, 2019)

Actually i will avoid brands like that for simple reason, unknown (especially locally), the chipsets and after sales service, warranty etc


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Did you verify that the current BIOS even probably supports the CPU?  Assuming you put a 3rd gen Ryzen in it, the B450 isn't guaranteed to support that CPU right out of the box.
> 
> I can say I've bought several OLOy RAM kits now, even risked it with some faster 2666 kits, and they've all booted up first try and ran at advertised speeds without issue.


I'm using a Ryzen 2600 which is listed as compatible. Anyway, I've gone back to the supplier and we're going to pop some other memory in simply so that we can get it to boot, then update the bios and take it from there.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

not avaiable yet here, but i consider to try it and buy 4gb ram, if its good, this will be my future brand for ram, i like to test cheap stuff rly


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2019)

Duh, what a plonker I am.
I assumed wrongly that this mobo had IGP since it has VGA, DVI and HDMI and I haven't bought the customer GPU yet.
Using a spare GPU and it booted just fine. 
Moral: never assume anything.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Duh, what a plonker I am.
> I assumed wrongly that this mobo had IGP since it has VGA, DVI and HDMI and I haven't bought the customer GPU yet.
> Using a spare GPU and it booted just fine.
> Moral: never assume anything.



Only APUs at that point


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2019)

Anyway, hoping that I didn't hijack the OPs thread, but yes, Oloy memory works just great, even without a BIOS update.(which I've now done anyway)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Duh, what a plonker I am.
> I assumed wrongly that this mobo had IGP since it has VGA, DVI and HDMI and I haven't bought the customer GPU yet.
> Using a spare GPU and it booted just fine.
> Moral: never assume anything.



I see people make that mistake a lot with Ryzen builds, and even Intel now with the 'F' processors.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 11, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Duh, what a plonker I am.


Working with PCs is a constant learning curve. This kind of thing happens all of the time.


----------



## MOJU (Oct 11, 2019)

I Have 2x8 gig of the OLOY Warhawk memory running at 3200Mhz cl16 on an ASRock B450m with no problems since day 1


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> Working with PCs is a constant learning curve. This kind of thing happens all of the time.


It was the graphics ports at the back that gave me a false sense of security lol.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah, read about it ten times,....THEN click to buy it.
I learned this the hard way a long time ago.

I guess my point is _don't beat yourself up about it_. 

I'm sure that you learned from it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 16, 2019)

Much disappoint 

Thread needs MOAR AIDA64 runs and possibly a Thaiphoon Burner screen cap?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Much disappoint
> 
> Thread needs MOAR AIDA64 runs and possibly a Thaiphoon Burner screen cap?



I've been throwing these in cheap customer builds.  As soon as I get to hold on to one long enough, I'll run AIDA64.  But with the death of Windows 7 coming up, the computers are pretty much going out the door as fast as I can get them built.


----------



## wbh004 (Jun 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> That's literally "YOLO" spelled backwards...
> 
> link?


Man I bought the 16gb 2666mhz kit and put it on an Asus x570 tuf gaming plus wifi board with a ryzen 5 3600x and have got it oc'd to 3333mhz stable at 1.25 volts. Rusns with no issues. I'd buy it again, and actually I believe I will.


----------

